# Bucket organizers



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

pc9460 said:


> I've seen those bucket organizers or buddies at home depot and online. Do any of you use them? Any pros and cons of them? I'm interested in the klein one but that $80 price tag keeps me at bay. Am I better off with one of those klein linesman buckets? Pics would be nice!


 

480 has some pics of a nice setup. He'll see this in a minute


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 480 has some pics of a nice setup. He'll see this in a minute



I do? :001_huh:

I tried a Bucket Boss years ago. The tools on the outside of the bucket kept falling out and getting caught up on things, so I ended up putting the tools on the inside. Then the whole thing was out-of-balance and everything slowly migrated inwards and all the tools ended up in the middle of the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I do? :001_huh:
> 
> I tried a Bucket Boss years ago. The tools on the outside of the bucket kept falling out and getting caught up on things, so I ended up putting the tools on the inside. Then the whole thing was out-of-balance and everything slowly migrated inwards and all the tools ended up in the middle of the bottom of the bucket.


 
I remember you posted a pic of one a long time ago. It was new.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I hate them but CLC make one for alot less than $80


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

I plan on using mostly the inside pockets so I don't easily lose my tools. I thought I'd see what you guys were using.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the klein one and I keep all my extra tools or ones im not using in it. I like the organization of it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

This month my supply house had what I thought was a bucket organizer on special for $12.00 if you ordered it off of their web store. I got one because it was Milwaukee and I thought for $12.00 what the heck. Turns out it is a bucket-less tool organizer.
I tried to post a link but it didn't work. Google Milwaukee 49-17-0180. It's pretty cool. I'm going to use it for my tool bag when installing DRUs for the PoCo.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> I have the klein one and I keep all my extra tools or ones im not using in it. I like the organization of it.


Pics?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.toolup.com/popup.aspx?src=images/Product/large/Milwaukee-49-17-0180.jpg


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I will post some pics soon


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I remember you posted a pic of one a long time ago. It was new.



Couldn't have been me.... I sold mine at a garage sale long before I got a digital camera.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I used the ideal camo one and loved it. I did not pay 80 dollars for it. I was working out of a van then. I work out of a service body truck now and have switched to the Klien oval shaped bag.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

I started using one a few months ago. I keep a few tools I use most on my belt. and keep the bucket nearby for the tools I use less often. I think your setup depends on the type of electrical you do.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a bucket boss years ago. Don't really like it except on trim out jobs. 
It sits in my basement more then anything.
I do like the one MechanicalDVR just posted.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

$80 freakin' dollars??????????????

I love mine whether it be on a lift or sitting next to me on the floor. I like it 'cause I just toss sh*t in it like hardware on the bottom and bigger sh*t like a drill and xtra batteries on top. As far as the pockets, they've got anything from augers to zip-ties.

As pointed out, they suck to travel with if they're top heavy and not secured.

I couldn't give a flyin' hoot what you buy, but if you feel like saving $50 on the thing, have at it......










http://shop.csepromo.com/fluke/


Go to Jobsite Gear, scroll down to the middle of that page. 

$27 plus S&H. These things take a beating and don't last forever.

$80 That must be the same people who marketed that Dewalt hammer for $80 that was brought up here a few weeks ago:blink::blink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Those things are one step up from handyman. And $80, no way. You can get a Klein aerial bucket with inside pockets for less than that.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Those things are one step up from handyman. And $80, no way. You can get a Klein aerial bucket with inside pockets for less than that.


 
"A step away from handyman".

How so RK, simply because you don't like 'em?

Honestly.........


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pc9460 said:


> Pics?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was thinking one of these. Anyone have one? http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5113-Bucket-6-Canvas-Tapered-Wall-p/kle-5113.htm


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> $80 freakin' dollars??????????????
> 
> I love mine whether it be on a lift or sitting next to me on the floor. I like it 'cause I just toss sh*t in it like hardware on the bottom and bigger sh*t like a drill and xtra batteries on top. As far as the pockets, they've got anything from augers to zip-ties.
> 
> ...


$80 for a hammer...?:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

pc9460 said:


> I was thinking one of these. Anyone have one? http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5113-Bucket-6-Canvas-Tapered-Wall-p/kle-5113.htm


 
If you don't need the rigidity of the bucket itself, why not? As far as a bag type, I like them framed so they don't completely collapse.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have found and seen that the bucket boss style was just a big advertising location for those borrowers/ thieves. 
I would rather have my tools hidden from view without making it any easier for others to ask about, or steal.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> $80 for a hammer...?:laughing:


I still say they're high, Harry. I was in there about a week ago and saw another one same brand 1 oz lighter 10 dollars less. Hell of a deal, you can't afford to pass that up!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnR said:


> I have found and seen that the bucket boss style was just a big advertising location for those borrowers/ thieves.
> I would rather have my tools hidden from view without making it any easier for others to ask about, or steal.


 
You may work with a large crew, and you have a point John.

I am 180 degrees away from BBQ and his opinion. I buy my own tools, and could rent what I don't own. I don't lend out chit, and I mean I don't lend out chit.

My pouch and bags are for my use only. Go see BBQ, and leave my chit alone. I bought what I did for me, not to lend out.

I hate to sound cold and shallow, but it is what it is.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

76nemo said:


> "A step away from handyman".
> 
> How so RK, simply because you don't like 'em?
> 
> Honestly.........


 

When a guy has his tools in a 5 gal bucket it just comes off as unprofessional, and as for an apron around the bucket with pockets, it's just as unprofessional. Most of those pockets don't secure the tools and stuff falls out all too easy. I have seen guys dump them trying to set them in a lift between the railings, swinging them while going up stairs, seen them dump off a scaffold and impale the helper on the bottom tying material to a rope. They don't fit in most gang boxes like a canvas bag or even a Veto. They take up way to much room, look down on the top of one fully loaded and see what I mean. They slide around the back of a truck/van if not secured and dump while driving. I started out this career with my tools in a Klein canvas bag and went on to an aerial bucket with multiple pockets and then on to a Veto thanks to my wife.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no perfect answer for what way to tote your tools around. There are way too many variables and opinions. 

I have been doing electric work for over 40 years and I have almost always carried the tools that I needed for the day in a 5 gallon bucket and I don't consider myself a hack or handyman. My other tools, on the job, are locked in my tool box (or tool boxes depending on the job). I have carried a "tool" bucket before the days of plastic buckets- they were all metal years ago, and there were no "Bucket Boss" type liners. A person was not going to slip up on anyone with their tools banging around in a metal bucket. I prefer to wear a tool pouch with the tools that I am using at the moment- but not containing everything that I own. A bucket is also a handy thing to lay EMT across to cut.

I have worked on a couple of larger jobs in the past, where thievery was so bad, that you could not lay anything down, even long enough to move a ladder, or it would be gone. At these type jobs, you keep whatever you are using on your body, and the rest of your tools locked in a toolbox and chained inside of the gang box and you hope that there are no thieves around after hours. An open top bag would be a tool buffet for the thieves.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do like tool buckets but I do not like bucket organizers. 
I will take a bucket and put a wood lid on it with a X frame or a smaller disc to keep the lid in place. Then I will glue some catpet on the top to use for a seat. 
Then inside I will use 3/4 STAMPED rigid straps to fasten a piece of 3/4 PVC pipe to carry Hacksaw blades. also I put a piece of 1 1/4 PVC pipe to carry my most used combo wrenches 3/8-7/16 , 1/2-9/16 , 5/8-3/4. I also use STAMPED straps for the 1 1/4. 
On the same axis as the handle on one side there is a U bolt so I can lock it with a 1/4 " choker to my gang box on the opposite I have made a hacksaw carrier. I did that by cutting a block of wood the shape of the space between the blade and the frame and I mounted it on a piece of 3/8 plywood. The hacksaw is held in place by 1 fixed and 1 swivel keeper.
I drop my regular tool pouch with my 90 % to 100 % tools that stay in it at all times and the 60 % to 89 % tools live in the bottom and are changed out on a as need basis.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Depending on what exactly I'm doing, I'll wear a Carhartt "gaypron" as Eric would call it. A pouch slung over my shoulder and all else thrown in a bucket. If it's chit I'll grab often, I'll organize them in the pockets of the bucket. 

It ain't no fashion show.........


........or else I'd be doomed:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Depending on what exactly I'm doing, I'll wear a Carhartt "gaypron" as Eric would call it. A pouch slung over my shoulder and all else thrown in a bucket. If it's chit I'll grab often, I'll organize them in the pockets of the bucket.
> 
> It ain't no fashion show.........
> 
> ...


 
I have always used an apron and have had the Carhartt going back years. Inside a job to carry the few tools you are using at the time they can't be beat. As for buckets i have worked my way through everything they have ever had for tool organization. Before the Veto I carried a pouch for the constant use tools and a bucket for the rest of my stuff. A Klein 5152 with inside and outside pockets was always my favorite. I have never be a fan of the 5 gal bucket with or without pockets, too large of a pail just invites too much crap congestion in it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I was one of the first purchasers of the very first 'Bucket Boss.' When I worked as an industrial maintenance electrician, it worked out pretty well.

Not that it was so great for organizing tools, but because it was great for carrying parts, spray cans, and oddball things like gear pullers. 

Once I got into 'construction,' its' usefullness dropped- a lot.

I found a square bucket worked better than a round one. Better yet was an all-fabric "bucket" from Ideal (no plastic bucket needed). That fabric bucket - it has the slots and pockets like a Bucket Boss as well - has proven rather handy whenever I use a rope to raise things up to a roof, etc.

Still, I've got away from buckets almost completely. 

My 'main bag' is very much like a traditional electricians' pouch, save that it has a zip flap that closes up the main compartment, a stout carry handle, and a shoulder strap.

My second bag - typically used for meters, etc., is a square CLC bag. The space underneath it -which comes with a small parts bin- is pretty good for storing leads.

My third bag is a Klein oval bucket, nylon fabric with a hard plastic bottom, that holds my sockets and combination wrenches.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have always used an apron and have had the Carhartt going back years. Inside a job to carry the few tools you are using at the time they can't be beat. As for buckets i have worked my way through everything they have ever had for tool organization. Before the Veto I carried a pouch for the constant use tools and a bucket for the rest of my stuff. A Klein 5152 with inside and outside pockets was always my favorite. I have never be a fan of the 5 gal bucket with or without pockets, too large of a pail just invites too much crap congestion in it.


 
The bucket to me is the miscellaneous box. Has everything except toilet paer.......the pocket liner is handy though.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

76nemo said:


> The bucket to me is the miscellaneous box. Has everything except toilet paer.......the pocket liner is handy though.......


 
The first time I saw a turd herder walk in and dump his spackle bucket out on the floor I was done with them.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The first time I saw a turd herder walk in and dump his spackle bucket out on the floor I was done with them.


 
That's funny man. No, I'll carry the gaypron, pouch and bucket. Anything more than that, it's a tool cart.

Thanks for the chuckle man, haven't heard "turd herder" in quite some time


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

FWIW, the taller 6-gal buckets are best for use as 'ports-potties.' :whistling2:

And I ALWAYS have a stash of TP.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to use the bucket boss and had that thing get dumped way to many times in the van going down the road. One day I had to chit so bad I dumped the bucket on the van floor and put it to good use and threw it in the dumpster. 

Soft sided bags for me now on!


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

But don't the soft-sided bags leak? How do you sit on one?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> But don't the soft-sided bags leak? How do you sit on one?













:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine looks like this http://images2.cableorganizer.com/klein-tools/5777-lg.jpg


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> Mine looks like this http://images2.cableorganizer.com/klein-tools/5777-lg.jpg


Any real pics of yours?


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope to have some soon. Bear with me.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

76nemo said:


> YI am 180 degrees away from BBQ and his opinion. I buy my own tools, and could rent what I don't own. I don't lend out chit, and I mean I don't lend out chit.
> 
> My pouch and bags are for my use only. Go see BBQ, and leave my chit alone. I bought what I did for me, not to lend out.
> 
> I hate to sound cold and shallow, but it is what it is.


Yes, you are a cold and shallow prick. :laughing:


They are tools, not living things and they can be replaced, there is no need to selfish.

FWIW I do have limits, I am not going to lend out a $350.00 meter to a complete stranger but I would lend it to most of my coworkers.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Here it is: This is just for my extra tools that I don't use everyday. Its kinda messy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I'm a pretty big guy with broad shoulders and the most annoying thing about the bucket was the fact it would keep hitting me in the leg as I walked with it. It doesnt bother you smaller guys? 

The only thing that might excite me about a bucket is installing castors on the bottom and add padding into the lid... you could zip around a room fitting off outlets.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chewy said:


> I'm a pretty guy with broad shoulders and the most annoying thing about the bucket was the fact it would keep hitting me in the leg as I walked with it. It doesnt bother you smaller guys?
> 
> The only thing that might excite me about a bucket is installing castors on the bottom and add padding into the lid... you could zip around a room fitting off outlets.


 
Fitted out like you say would be good, I have had the same leg problem just moving helpers buckets around.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> Here it is: This is just for my extra tools that I don't use everyday. Its kinda messy.


Thank you for the pics!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> Fitted out like you say would be good, I have had the same leg problem just moving helpers buckets around.


F*ck it, I'm on holiday at the moment, going to head on down to the hardware store and buy some castors, I'll post back with what I come up with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> F*ck it, I'm on holiday at the moment, going to head on down to the hardware store and buy some castors, I'll post back with what I come up with.


 
Don't forget to beef up the bottom so if a wheel catches a spawl you don't end up face down.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't forget to beef up the bottom so if a wheel catches a spawl you don't end up face down.


Face down would be a nice change from my tailbone :laughing:

I've nearly finished it, ended up cutting a piece of ply for the bottom then bolted them on. Its looking a little unstable as I seem to have reduced the footprint of the bucket by about a third but the proof is always in the pudding so I will have to wait and see.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Went for a wee spin around my garage and managed to fall on my arse, once you get your centre of gravity right its quite fun actually. I used M8 nuts and bolts with washers affixed to 10mm ply that I scribed to fit in the bottom of the bucket around the strength ridges. Another kind of cool thing is you can kick it along like a football instead of carrying it.



Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, I want one. And I can get the lid/swivel seat for like 12 bucks


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Damn, I want one. And I can get the lid/swivel seat for like 12 bucks


I think you can also get a parts tray that fits inside which could be handy sometimes.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

76nemo said:


> If you don't need the rigidity of the bucket itself, why not? As far as a bag type, I like them framed so they don't completely collapse.


I'm with you on that. I have two big ol' bags that I used when I first got out of college, and I hated it. Sides collapsed, stuff never stayed in the pickets, couldn't find jack ****. 

Now I use this. 










I put the necessary tools that I will need whether I am trimming, or roughing in, or whatever in a saddle bag, and the rest stays in there. 

I've been using it for about 5 months, and I love it. Little rubber type feet on the bottom protect the bottom of the bag, plenty of storage. Only complaint is that there isn't a tape measure holder, or a tape chain.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Hairbone said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


THE BUMPER DUMPER!!!! 

I love that thing. I hunt often, and at the campsite, it's great. I just dig a deep hole, and every time it's used, a little more dirt is kicked in over top of the deposit. Love it. Laugh all you want.


----------

